# Kanata Guitar Show 2013



## bass.man (Oct 1, 2013)

Ottawa Valley's 1st Annual Guitar Show & Gear Sale will be held at the Brookstreet Hotel, 525 Legget Dr in Kanata on November 24 from 10-4
There will be something for everybody from beginner to pro players and collectors.
We have a few spaces/tables left for vendors, if interested to participate as a Vendor, please contact us for more info at [email protected]

Please join our Facebook event at https://www.facebook.com/events/531102470304694/ to get updates as they happen. 

Looking forward to seeing all the Ottawa GC members there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Snazzy! Hope it goes well!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I will be there for sure. Hope there some left handed gear there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you need me to flip the jacks on my pedals around, so input is on the left and output on the right, I'll be happy to obige. :smile-new:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> If you need me to flip the jacks on my pedals around, so input is on the left and output on the right, I'll be happy to obige. :smile-new:


It took me a while to figure that one out but eventually did figure it out ;-)
But thanks for the thought!!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to try and take that in .

Maybe some wheeling and dealing will reset things .


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoping to check things out! I'm excited to see what's been brewing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Should we work on a secret hand shake or sign to recognize each other .LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be at a table with Dave Arguin of Dave's Pedals, and wearing my "signature overalls". C'mon over and I'm sure you'll run into other forumites.

We're moving at work in a few weeks, so we may be getting rid of supplies. I'll see if I can print off some distinctive name-tag stickers that folks can write their name on and be identifiable as forum members.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool :smile-new: , see you there guys !


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll be there with a table full of guitar shaped things! Who else is coming?

Mike


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I managed to print out some sticky name labels with the Guitars Canada logo/name on them (in full colour), so we can all put our handles/name on and be identifiable as "forum buddies".

I printed off 20. Does that seem like enough?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I should be there, but will probably do my best to remain anonymous. Or as anonymous as an old, fat bastard can remain.

Neil


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I managed to print out some sticky name labels with the Guitars Canada logo/name on them (in full colour), so we can all put our handles/name on and be identifiable as "forum buddies".
> 
> I printed off 20. Does that seem like enough?


 Thanks Mark. I think 20 or so should be about right.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll be there too. I guess ToneEmporium is the main organiser/sponsor? Hopefully I can talk to them about replacement pickups for cheapo P-Bass copy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be there. So what is a good time to catch the GCers? I think I'll bring my camera.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dave Arguin (Dave's Pedals) and I are sharing a table, and we'll be there all day from 9-ish (for set-up) until whenever there doesn't seem to be enough people to justify staying (or Grey Cup pre-game, whichever comes first).


----------



## cwkane (Jan 8, 2012)

plan on attending also


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


> I'll be there with a table full of guitar shaped things! Who else is coming?
> 
> Mike


You bringing any of those new rancheros? That is one nice looking guitar.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

zdogma said:


> You bringing any of those new rancheros? That is one nice looking guitar.


Thanks! Yes, I'll have a sneak preview of the 10th Anniversary Ranchero Classic (aged blonde)... this one in fact 










I'll have a bunch of other goodies too. Being close to home means no suitcases so there's room to bring extra guitars.

See you Sunday (Sunday... Sunday...)


----------



## bass.man (Oct 1, 2013)

bagpipe said:


> I'll be there too. I guess ToneEmporium is the main organiser/sponsor? Hopefully I can talk to them about replacement pickups for cheapo P-Bass copy.


Hello yes Tone Emporium will be there, we will have lot of pickups including P Bass ones see you Sunday!


----------



## bass.man (Oct 1, 2013)

We have added a 2nd room for the show we will now be in the Shakers room and the Traders room (they are side by side) at Brookstreet hotel.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I finally caved and got a table....


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

This is shaping up to be a great day for all. Better bring my wallet !!! Just got the ¨nod¨from the wife to get myself a early Christmas present.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> I finally caved and got a table....


Awesome, because, ummm, one of the amps I'm bringing needs a little TLC and I've been meaning to contact you


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm amassing piles of stuff from all around the shop to bring. Speakers, tubes an amp or two maybe a guitar and a heap of guitar parts....anybody looking for anything? :smile-new:

- - - Updated - - -

Bring it on!!



Mike Potvin said:


> Awesome, because, ummm, one of the amps I'm bringing needs a little TLC and I've been meaning to contact you


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh to be independently wealthy so I could fly around and catch all these shows.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn it ,my play budget just got hijacked this week ,need a new chimney for the woodstove.

Might still make the show,but I don't realistically have a lot of disposable coin .

Still have more guitars(mostly electric) than I need though,anybody looking for inventory ?

Ideally ,I 'd like to trade for an acoustic .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Had a great time today. Good chatting to some fellow GC'ers too. :smile-new:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just came back from the show and it was great to see a few members there. I had a good time and there was good turnout. A lot of nice instruments. Took a few pics of some vendors. I forgot the name of the guy with the Les Paul, but I know he had some beautifull instruments there down from T.O i think. Can anyone tell me his name?
Nice to meet Richard (Nonreverb), really nice fellow and great connection for amp repairs, Mike Potvinand his lovely wife, also a great guy and a really good builder of electrics especially that Ranchero Tele!!!
Gerry Gruber (Xavier guitars) freekin beautifull acoustics made by hand, incredible workmanship and Mark Hammer, electronic wizz ,guru who I picked up a great little boost pedal from.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Another one of the infamous Mark Hammer in his very ¨chic¨overalls. Always a pleasure talking to you Mark


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Snuck in a quick drive out there before parental duties took over. Mainly went there to play one of the Potvin Bee series guitars (someday I will own one!) - got to play the Swing Bee. Felt great - loved the neck but I really like the body style too. I also really liked his '58....I have never played that style of guitar - really dug the thick chunky neck. 

Did not know that the Angry Beaver sold wood. I would have given more thought to some projects I want to try and got some wood. They seemed to have really nice pieces. 

Thanks for putting this on - I had a lot of fun!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got to meet a few GCers, mhammer, Brennan, zdogma, nonreverb.  Came home with a Cmos Driver from Mark. Tried it here at home and that pedal is going to stay in my pedalboard.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a really fun trip. Learned lots about local builders and picked up a killer Retro sonic OD 808. Loved the Potvin booth, especially that new ranchero with the blonde finish. His build quality is just stunning, lovely finishes and fretwork.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm bummed I didn't go,shit happens though.

I hope the sellers made enough $ to warrant having another show in the future .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That would be Ed MacDonald from Tundra guitars.



marcos said:


> Just came back from the show and it was great to see a few members there. I had a good time and there was good turnout. A lot of nice instruments. Took a few pics of some vendors. I forgot the name of the guy with the Les Paul, but I know he had some beautifull instruments there down from T.O i think. Can anyone tell me his name?
> Nice to meet Richard (Nonreverb), really nice fellow and great connection for amp repairs, Mike Potvinand his lovely wife, also a great guy and a really good builder of electrics especially that Ranchero Tele!!!
> Gerry Gruber (Xavier guitars) freekin beautifull acoustics made by hand, incredible workmanship and Mark Hammer, electronic wizz ,guru who I picked up a great little boost pedal from.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That is Ed McDonald from Tundra-loves to brag about his dealings with the Rolling Stones.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to take anything away from other cities, but I have to say, I don't know why anyone in the Outouais would go anywhere else for their gear. The quality of gear made here is terrific, whether acoustic or electric, amps, pedals, pickups. A real source of civic pride. And there were a bunch of local builders who weren't even there.

And the two Mikes - Potvin and Sankey - make just the sexiest guitars.

PS: Check the sticker at the bottom of my name tag.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The necks on Mike Potvin's guitars are fantastic.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dropped by for a while. It was nice to have a 10 minute drive to a guitar show - can't beat that. Played a couple of nice guitars. Mike Potvins 10th anniversary Tele with the P90s was really nice. Also played a couple of nice acoustics made by Sankey (didn't get his first name - Richard?). I bought a P-bass pickup from Tone Emporium - looking forward to getting it installed.

Only negative for me: I know I'm now getting old when I have no tolerance for kids playing Purple Haze or Sweet Child of Mine at top volume. :frown-new:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> I dropped by for a while. It was nice to have a 10 minute drive to a guitar show - can't beat that. Played a couple of nice guitars. Mike Potvins 10th anniversary Tele with the P90s was really nice. Also played a couple of nice acoustics made by Sankey (didn't get his first name - Richard?). I bought a P-bass pickup from Tone Emporium - looking forward to getting it installed.
> 
> Only negative for me: I know I'm now getting old when I have no tolerance for kids playing Purple Haze or Sweet Child of Mine at top volume. :frown-new:


Its funny you mentioned that as we also where a bit annoyed at a few guys playing like they where at the Canadian Tire Center.We had to shout to talk to the vendors at some point.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They were actually across from us with the amp pointing directly at our table. I finally went over tell them to please turn it down. It was teenagers lettin' everyone know what they could play....like a typical day at Steve's for me.:smile-new:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I can attest that nonreverb was playing quiet and mellow stuff on his old 335.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I was there for about 30 minutes and noticed most vendors had a lot of people around them except for one-the guy selling LYX guitars-wonder if he sold anything.

I have done trade shows in the past and sitting in your chair all day looking bored is not very inviting.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Rolled up for about 45 minutes in the morning. It was fun, even though I had zero budget to buy anything at all. I was just a lookie loo. 

One thing that struck me was the age of the crowd. We were all old <insert appropriate word choice with choices ranging from studs to bastards>. I do hope it doesn't fully reflect the age of all the guitar players around town.

Neil


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, it reveals more about the lottery daydreams of people in that age bracket than anything else. Besides, if you're under 20, just what more do you need, exactly, besides a cheap Strat knockoff, a 10W amp with distortion, and an attitude? :smile-new:

I was saddened to learn yesterday that the Montreal Guitar Expo will be a no-go for the future. A shame, really. It was one of the only shows where innovators could gather in one place, expressly FOR the purpose of exploring innovations...as opposed to new product lines to sell. Not to take anythng away from NAMM, or conventional gutar shows, but once in a while people do have to get together to discuss ideas about design; it's how the industry moves forward.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> I was there for about 30 minutes and noticed most vendors had a lot of people around them except for one-the guy selling LYX guitars-wonder if he sold anything.


I noticed that a few of his guitars had crucifixes as fret markers. Is that like his thing or something? Not sure if they were meant in the "Black Sabbath" kinda way, or the "I love Jesus" kinda way?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Option1 said:


> Rolled up for about 45 minutes in the morning. It was fun, even though I had zero budget to buy anything at all. I was just a lookie loo.
> 
> One thing that struck me was the age of the crowd. We were all old <insert appropriate word choice with choices ranging from studs to bastards>. I do hope it doesn't fully reflect the age of all the guitar players around town.
> 
> Neil


I also noticed that there where alot of old farts, but then again, i"m one of them LOL. Good to see younger kids getting into this type of show.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

marcos said:


> ... Mike Potvin and his lovely wife, also a great guy and a really good builder of electrics especially that Ranchero Tele!!!


You are too kind! I hope you don't mind if I borrow your photo to add to my shop thread. For those of you who don't make your way into the "Guitar Building, Methods and techniques" sub-forum, you can find my ongoing ramblings and shop photos there: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?54749-Potvin-Guitars-shop-thread




Macki said:


> Mainly went there to play one of the Potvin Bee series guitars (someday I will own one!) - got to play the Swing Bee. Felt great - loved the neck but I really like the body style too. I also really liked his '58....I have never played that style of guitar - really dug the thick chunky neck.


Sorry I missed you Dave! I was probably nattering away to someone when you stopped by. I can't believe how busy we were




zdogma said:


> I had a really fun trip. Learned lots about local builders and picked up a killer Retro sonic OD 808. Loved the Potvin booth, especially that new ranchero with the blonde finish. His build quality is just stunning, lovely finishes and fretwork.





mhammer said:


> Not to take anything away from other cities, but I have to say, I don't know why anyone in the Outouais would go anywhere else for their gear. The quality of gear made here is terrific, whether acoustic or electric, amps, pedals, pickups. A real source of civic pride. And there were a bunch of local builders who weren't even there.
> 
> And the two Mikes - Potvin and Sankey - make just the sexiest guitars.





rollingdam said:


> The necks on Mike Potvin's guitars are fantastic.





bagpipe said:


> Mike Potvins 10th anniversary Tele with the P90s was really nice. Also played a couple of nice acoustics made by Sankey (didn't get his first name - Richard?).


Thanks! And that would be Mike Sankey, who had an awesome 5 watt amp in beautiful cabinet that looked like an old tube radio. I can't believe someone didn't snap that up!


I really want to thank all of you guys for the kind words and for taking the time to come out to the show. Most small builders (of anything... guitars, amps, pedals) rely on word of mouth, and I really appreciate the support!

I also really want to than Rick and Amanda for putting on an awesome show! I wasn't sure what to expect, but we were as busy as we had ever been on any one day at the Montreal Guitar Show. I'll definitely be there again next year.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Good stuff. I was one of the left handers who spoke with Mike and will definitely be doing a 58 with him in the new year.


----------



## bass.man (Oct 1, 2013)

[h=5]The winner of the raffle for a set of TE pickups is ticket number 657081 Jon Clark 
Door Prize Winners are:
The winner of a Kanata Guitar Show T shirt is Alan Sobel 
The winner of a Kanata Guitar Show T shirt is Mike Edwards
The winner of a Shades of Play book is Andrea Gray 
The winner of a Shades of play Books is Trevor (no last name given) 
The Winner of a set of TE Pickups is Chris Kesner

We will contact all winners via email with details. 

Have a great evening![/h]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bass.man said:


> *The winner of the raffle for a set of TE pickups is ticket number 657081 Jon Clark
> Door Prize Winners are:
> The winner of a Kanata Guitar Show T shirt is Alan Sobel
> The winner of a Kanata Guitar Show T shirt is Mike Edwards
> ...


Thank you guys for putting on this show. Its a lot of work and your efforts did not go unnoticed. Hope to see you again next year.


----------

